# Free Shipping over $100



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

We offer free shipping on almost all of our products for orders over $100 to the lower 48 states.
Please check out our website for all of our products. We are constantly adding new items.
We are always happy to help - if you have any questions, please ask, we will respond as fast as we can.


----------

